# Englisch lernen



## Lipperlandstern (10 Juli 2007)

Guten Abend zusammen ....

Ich möchte (muss) meine Englisch-Kenntnisse verbessern. Kennt jemand gute Internetseiten die dabei helfen ?????


----------



## afk (10 Juli 2007)

Nach meinen Erfahrungen helfen da 3 Dinge am meisten: üben, üben und üben. 
Such Dir 'nen Kollegen, der gut Englisch kann, und unterhalte Dich mit dem einfach hemmungslos auf Englisch, schreib ein bis zwei Spezifikationen in Englisch (Leo.org hilft Dir dabei), um sie danach ins Deutsche zu übersetzen, und schau Dir ein paar Filme im englischen Original an (von Sportreportagen auf CNN ist abzuraten, ich glaub so'n kaugummikauenden Quarterback verstehen selbst die meisten Amis nicht ). 

Wohin soll denn die Reise gehen ?

Gruß Axel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Juli 2007)

Ich sag mal so...... Verhungern und Verdursten tue ich nicht. Aber manchmal fehlen mir irgendwie die (englischen) Worte ;o) ..... 

Mein nächsten Ziel ist Brasilien. Da müssen noch meine vorhandenen Kenntnisse reichen. Dananch gehts nach Salzburg... da sollte deutsch reichen   und dann ist das Jahr um..... Zeit zum lernen hab ich also genug...


----------



## TommyG (10 Juli 2007)

100%ACK

Reden, am Besten mit Engländern, oder Loitz, die selber auf Englsch als Fremdsprache angewiesen sind. Was mir auch gut hilft ist to listen to english music, especially Suzanne Vega and some bands of wave, or christian music: means: Peoples, who like to tell you something with their music...

Leo. org ist ne Seite, die ich auch fest in meinen Links hab. Lesen von Euen englischen Beschreibungen bringt Dir viel, wenns um Fachwörter geht.

Greetz, TommyG


----------



## thomass5 (11 Juli 2007)

Hallo,
ein nicht ganz ernst gemeinter Link:
http://www.roboterforum.de/roboter-...insiders-englisch-fuer-reingefallene/0-3.html
Ansonsten kann man den Vorrednern nicht viel hinzufügen.
Thomas


----------



## da_kine (11 Juli 2007)

Montags is in der Süddeutschen Zeitung immer die "New York Times weekly" Beilage. Das sind ausgesuchte Artikel aus der Times der letzten Woche. Ich finde das sehr gut um sein Englisch zu festigen.

MFG

Markus


----------



## maxi (12 Juli 2007)

Hallo, vielleicht ist es hilfreich.

Mir hat es sehr geholfen das ich mir Zeitschriften (National, Geographic, Geo etc.) auf Deutsch und Englisch gekauft habe. Bei den meisten Artickeln sind die Texte 1/1 übersetzt. Leider sind die ausgaben nun nicht mehr ganz Identisch, aber einige Artickel schon noch. So kannst du einen Absatz auf deutsch lesen und danach vergleichen wie er perfekt aus dem englischen übersetzt wurde.

Zweitens hat es mir im Urlaub geholfen das ich englischsprachige Mädels aufgerissen habe. Im Bett und der Liebe lernst du am besten eine Sprache weil du unterbewusst sehr genau auf ihre Aussprache und Wortlaut achtest.

Wichtig ist auch das du dir ansiehst wie die Worte geschrieben werden. Ich kann komischerweise sehr viel besser Englisch schreiben als Deutsch.
Was aber sicher nicht normal ist.

Meine Ex hat sich übrigens gerne  Filme mit deutschen Untertitel angesehen und da teilweise manches mitgesprochen. Die spricht aber 7 Sprachen (Ich habe bei der deutschen Rechtschreibung schon Probleme)


Hoffe es ist dir vielleicht hilfreich. Falls es für dich nicht zutrifft überlese meinen Text bitte einfach.

Grüsse und einen schönen Donnerstag


----------



## seeba (12 Juli 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Zweitens hat es mir im Urlaub geholfen das ich englischsprachige Mädels aufgerissen habe. Im Bett und der Liebe lernst du am besten eine Sprache weil du unterbewusst sehr genau auf ihre Aussprache und Wortlaut achtest.


:s1::s1::s1::s1:


----------



## Ralle (12 Juli 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Zweitens hat es mir im Urlaub geholfen das ich englischsprachige Mädels aufgerissen habe. Im Bett und der Liebe lernst du am besten eine Sprache weil du unterbewusst sehr genau auf ihre Aussprache und Wortlaut achtest.



:sw16::sw7:

Maxi, du hast mir echt gefehlt !


----------



## seeba (12 Juli 2007)

Schon geht die Arbeit am Morgen um einiges leichter und schneller...


----------



## maxi (12 Juli 2007)

Bitte keine Kritik daran. Ich wollte den Fragenden einfach nur helfen und meine Erfahrung weiter geben. Muss ja nicht heissen was gut für mich ist, ist auch gut für alle anderen.

Ich will hier keine Persönlichkeiten mehr aufbauen und auch nicht mehr rum albern. Das nutzen manche nur für ihr Ritualverhalten aus bzw. manche schmeissen alles auf eine Goldwage.


----------



## seeba (12 Juli 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Bitte keine Kritik daran. Ich wollte den Fragenden einfach nur helfen und meine Erfahrung weiter geben. Muss ja nicht heissen was gut für mich ist, ist auch gut für alle anderen.
> 
> Ich will hier keine Persönlichkeiten mehr aufbauen und auch nicht mehr rum albern. Das nutzen manche nur für ihr Ritualverhalten aus bzw. manche schmeissen alles auf eine Goldwage.


Hey maxi,
wir verstehen deine Beiträge schon, dennoch verbreiten sie teilweise ein leichtes Schmunzeln. Ist doch auch nicht schlimm, so einen wie dich braucht man doch in jedem Forum.  Böse ist es doch auch nicht gemeint. Wir haben uns nur gefreut.


----------



## nade (12 Juli 2007)

Da stimme ich seeba zu. Ist schön, das du wieder hier bist. Reicht schon das unser KOPkiller Ug auf seiner Insel nicht/noch nicht online kommen kann, um hier mitzumischen.
Und brauchbare Informationen, sind auch bei nicht 100% richtig geschrieben meist daraus entschlüsselbar.
Und keine Angst, ich bin auch mit Deutsch texten auf Kriegsfuß.
Also teile dein Wissen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 Juli 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Zweitens hat es mir im Urlaub geholfen das ich englischsprachige Mädels aufgerissen habe. Im Bett und der Liebe lernst du am besten eine Sprache weil du unterbewusst sehr genau auf ihre Aussprache und Wortlaut achtest.


 
Hallo Maxi. 

Danke für deine guten Tipps. Das mit den Heften ist eine gute Idee.

Aber sag mal ... wo gibt es den hübsche!!!!!englischsprachige Mädels ?


----------



## TobiasA (18 Juli 2007)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Aber sag mal ... wo gibt es den hübsche!!!!!englischsprachige Mädels ?


 
Zur Not machste das Licht aus...

Du kommst sowieso schnell auf Englisch, weil das oft die einzige Sprache ist, die beide verstehen. Französisch könnte ich noch. Allerdings bin ich zwar mündlich nicht ganz unbedarft, sprechen kann ich es jedoch nicht mehr.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## maxi (18 Juli 2007)

Ich lerne irgendie im Urlaub immer die Engländerinnen und Kanadierinnen kennen. Glaub die stehen auf grosse starke Jungs. Als richtige Männer 
Sparta!! 

Mir ist aufgefallen die Südländerinnen stehen da eher auf die Magermilchkrüppel, so Di Caprio und die Spaken etc.

--

Habe eien Frage,

mir ist aufgefallen das sich nur mit Deutsch wirklich einwandfrei durch verbal technische Abläufe oder Gefühle beschrieben kann.
Im Englischen gibt es kaum sinvolles um Technik zu erklären, in Latein und Italienisch fehlt ja alles was Gefühle betrifft. 
Im Englischen lassen sich irgendwie keien 100% und kurzen Arbeitsanweisungen oder Schritte erklären. Irgendwie kann das meist immer zweideutig oder ganz anders aufgenommen werden.

Vielleicht machen die Amis deswgen so viele Zeichnungen und Mettings und haben so misserablen Text bei dern Anlagen und vielleicht machen die Italiener deswegen so gute Musik und resen viel mit den Händen


----------



## kiestumpe (18 Juli 2007)

TobiasA schrieb:


> Französisch könnte ich noch. Gruß, Tobias


 
Französisch könnt ich auch nocht, nur mit der Sprache haperts noch etwas


----------



## TobiasA (18 Juli 2007)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> Französisch könnt ich auch nocht, nur mit der Sprache haperts noch etwas


 
Eben. Das meine ich doch.


----------



## zotos (7 Dezember 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26DLW3ktGvI


----------

